

Unapologetic Reductionist - J3L2404
http://www.science20.com/culture_weapon/blog/quick_introduction_unapologetic_reductionist_whos_nonetheless_flexible_just_so_long_were_reducing

======
devmonk
That post was rather long. A post in title alone would have sufficed.

